# Open Pond



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Spending the week at Open Pond....not much to post yet! Fixing to go to church then fish the rest of the day.... Here are the results from yesterday fer a couple hours....Burgers and smoked cream cheese to finish the night! No pics of the creme cheese...:blink:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Jason, those little fingerlings are great sushi right out of the pond! Those burgers look yummy...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That shirt is a major disappointment. :whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck, I hope that you wear'em out !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well ya on the couch at the house or on the couch in the camper watching it rain. I would like the last one if it was me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, the ole lady and Logan are gonna stay up at Open Pond but I am back home now so I can go back to work! We caught some fish, but no crappie....

Logan caught a few gooden's about 3lbs, never was around me when he did:shifty: but I'll believe him... Most the ones I caught were dinks!!! Bought 200 crickets and only caught 4 shiners (thought about eating them since they were big) and 1 small bream. Killed crickets everywhere and not much to show!!! Put out some catfish baits and nothing the whole week either! Did not see 1 grass carp at all!!! Weather is to blame!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good week, is open pond a good fishing spot, haven't heard much about it for that.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

did you use the shiners to try to catch some bigger bass?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Cold front hit ya at a bad time brother, still you didn't have to clean no fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Sounds like a good week, is open pond a good fishing spot, haven't heard much about it for that.


The outer lying ponds usually produce better. Just not good this time around... I mean we caught fish so it wasn't a total strikeout.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcasey said:


> did you use the shiners to try to catch some bigger bass?


I tried using one and he stayed out fer about 2 hours w/ out a bite! :shifty:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey! Whered you get that jacket? I bought one just like it brand new at a yard sale for $1 - Mines loud & a little stiff but blocks the cold wind better than ive ever seen!


----------



## zlewis (May 31, 2010)

Jason, what can you tell me about the handle on that 304? I dig it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Hey! Whered you get that jacket? I bought one just like it brand new at a yard sale for $1 - Mines loud & a little stiff but blocks the cold wind better than ive ever seen!


I think I give 9-10 bucks at a Goodwill fer it. Keep 2 in the truck under the seat cause you never know!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

zlewis said:


> Jason, what can you tell me about the handle on that 304? I dig it!


I've got the 3 - 304's that I use all the time set up like that. They are nice and give it a classier look! If you PM Pompano Joe on here, he can hook ya up. They are from overseas somewhere and are $20...I kinda laugh at that cause I usually only pay 15-20 a reel!!!:thumbsup: AWESOME reels, I've used em to catch Bull Reds all the way down to the bream!!! Got 1 set up w/ 15 lb braid, 1 set up w/ 10 lb mono, and 1 set up with 4 lb test.


----------



## zlewis (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm a big mitchell fan and collector myself!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

zlewis said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm a big mitchell fan and collector myself!


I've got a 305 but can't stand right handed retrieval!


----------

